# Appomattox



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

Did anyone else get a chance to see this?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

anmhe said:


> Did anyone else get a chance to see this?


Do we all know what your asking for?
Never heard of it, so can be my fault


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I was in the DC area a couple weeks too early!


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Do we all know what your asking for?
> Never heard of it, so can be my fault


A new work by Philip Glass. It takes place (obviously) during the last days of the American Civil War. It then jumps to 1960's to duel with the Civil Rights movement.
The first act was passable, but the second and third were amazing.


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)




----------

